# Jan/09; What Becomes of Series 1 TiVo?



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Will S1 TiVos be obsolete starting in Jan/09?

Other uses?


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Well, as of _FEBRUARY_ 17th, all OverTheAir analog broadcasts will cease. TiVo Series 1 machines hooked up to an antenna won't have anything they can receive any more.

Series 1s hooked up to cable or satellite will still be fine. You might need to get a cable box eventually, but it'll still work.

As for *O*ver*T*he*A*ir use...

Seems that some of the digital-to-analog converter boxes (meant to be used with antennas for OTA) use remote control codes TiVos already know.

Some have suggested doing Guided Setup again and lying to your TiVo, telling it you have satellite service with a digital OTA tuner built into your satellite box.

Once you've set things up, you go to "Channels I Receive" and uncheck the cable-type channels listed, leaving only the OTAs.

Tell the TiVo to use a certain code set with that box, and set up an IR blaster.

This is one way to get a Series 1 to still work with OTA past the analog shutoff.

For more details, you should check the Coffee House Forum, and this thread-
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=375578

Telling the TiVo you have DISH as your satellite service might be the easiest way to go, since there's a converter box MADE my Echostar. Not only does it respond to the standard DISH remote (same remote code as the satellite box uses), but the DISH converter even has a built-in event timer.

If you set both timers (on the TiVo and the converter), they'll work together and the TiVo won't even have to use an IR blaster.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

gastrof said:


> Well, as of _FEBRUARY_ 17th, all OverTheAir analog broadcasts will cease. TiVo Series 1 machines hooked up to an antenna won't have anything they can receive any more.
> 
> Series 1s hooked up to cable or satellite will still be fine. You might need to get a cable box eventually, but it'll still work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MikeRivers (Sep 22, 2008)

gastrof said:


> Seems that some of the digital-to-analog converter boxes (meant to be used with antennas for OTA) use remote control codes TiVos already know.


I have a giveaway (no subscription) Sony SVR-2000 that I'm feeding from an Insignia (Best Buy house brand) DTV converter. I'm using it in its simplest mode, to record a program (or programs) on one TV channel, setting the converter to the channel I want to record. The only reason to switch channels on the TiVo is so that I get a reminder in the Now Playing list of which channel I've recorded.

I've confirmed that the IR driver works (using a visible LED) and was about to make up an infrared setup so that the TiVo can switch channels on the DTV converter. Of course it's way too old to know about the converter that I have, and without a subscription it isn't going to get updated.

Is there enough commonality among these TV channel changing boxes so that I'm likely to find on that works, at least to the extent of sending the right channel numbers to my converter? There's a "none of the above" option in the list of cable boxes which offers about half a dozen setups that might work, so I was going to start with those.

Any clue as to how to shortcut the process of trying every possible setup?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I heard someplace that a lot of them use the same LG chipset. The Insignia one in particular, is even OEMed by LG, and AFAIK, uses the same code as the LG and Zenith (a brand subsidiary of LG) IR codes. I think you can repeat GS for satellite and choose an LG or Zenith box, and it will work. When it calls in for GS, it will get an updated IR database.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

I'm succesfully using an unsubbed SVR-2000 with the Radio Shack converter box. You can read about it here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6520855#post6520855


----------



## MikeRivers (Sep 22, 2008)

classicsat said:


> I heard someplace that a lot of them use the same LG chipset.


To answer my own question, yes, it does work with the LG code set, and there aren't many choices either, just fast, medium, and slow. I have mine working with fast and it still takes several seconds to change channels, but it works. I had thought of LG shortly after I got back from Radio Shack with an IR diode, made up the cable, and found that none of the Zenith codes worked. I knew it was an LG product and should have looked there first.

What I discovered is that it sends a preceding zero for single digit channels, and that can confuse the DTV converter because the sub-channel isn't specified. On the DTV remote, if I want, for example, the top level channel of the Channel 4 stack (Channel 4-1 in DTV language) I'd just hit the 4 button. It seems to be happy enough with 04 coming from the TiVo, but when you get into the two-digit channels, it interprets 26 as 2-6 and there ain't none, so it stays where it is.

The trick is to enter 261, and that sends it to 26-1. In fact, this answered another question for me, that yes, it's possible to record any of the channels. If I want to record a program on 26-4, I enter that as Channel 264. Even though TiVo doesn't know what's on that channel, it still accepts it in the manual recording program.

Pretty cool, actually.


----------

